# Ya Might Be a Domestic Terrorist If...



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Denton and Sasquatch Show #240


This week the guys are joined by the cutest co-host you will ever hear...and she is smarter than both of them put together. Also YOU are most likely a Domestic Terrorist and don't even know it. Need some extra cash? Human smugglers are raking in the dough right now. And our military is currently...




www.podomatic.com





How can our troops work as a team if they are being taught that Whites are bad and Blacks are oppressed?
Goofy Gavin of California is (almost) opening the state but he thinks he's a game show host.

HOT NEWS! We had a cohost! If the first part of the show doesn't melt your heart, you are a monster with no heart to melt.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

That shit doesnt carry..... no worries.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Generals.....all need a shot of reality from time to time.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*being taught that Whites are bad and Blacks are oppressed?*

_It might be a scam to get you to enlist_. Lots of guys want to be be "bad." And let's suppose this hard-guy meets a sergeant who implies the black recruits are slovenly and cannot read beyond The Second-Grade. Oy vey, the conscript might tear the enlistment form out of the sergeant's hand and walks to Fort Benning!

Laugh if you want, but I think these sergeants used to sell "all metal roofs" to people who fear soggy shingles...


----------

